# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: ست کردن دامنه جدید روی هاست

## Beginner67

سلام.نمیدونستم باید تو کدوم بخش سوالم رو بپرسم.
من یه هاست(cpanel) و دومین دارم،که الان میخوام دامنه ی جدیدی رو روی هاست ست کنم و دامنه قبلی رو بردارم.
میشه توضیح بدید چجوری این کار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
باید در کنترل پنل دامنه dns های دامنه را همونی بذارید ک فروشنده هاست بهتون داده!!!
ینی nameserver1 , nameserver2 دامنه را با nameserver های هاست یکی کنید!
برای کنسل کردن دامین قبلی هم کافیه توی کنترل پنل دامنه نیم سرور ها را عوض یا پاک کنید!!!

----------


## Beginner67

هاست و دومینی رو قبلا با هم گرفته بودم،و فقط دو dns برای دامنه دارم.
اون dns ها رو بذارم به جای dns های دامنه ی جدید؟؟؟

ممنون.ولی در پنل دامنه ی قبلی اجازه نمیده dns ها رو حذف کنم یا تغییر بدم،خطا میده.

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

بله ... ولی توجه کنید ک بعضی وقتا هاستهای رایگانی ک در قبال خرید دامین میدن را نمیتونید برای غیر از دامین خودش استفاده کنید!!!
سیاست شرکتهاست دیگه!!!
اگر برای هاست به طور جداگانه پول پرداخت کردید با پشتیبانی هاست تماس بگیرید همه اطلاعات را در اختیارتون میذارن!

----------


## Beginner67

سلام.
من هنوز نتونستم کارم رو پیش ببرم.
یک بار تمام کاری رو که انجام دادم توضیح میدم،ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
یه هاست و دومین از قبل داشتم که میخوام دامنه ی قبلی رو غیر فعال و دامنه ی جدیدی رو که خریداری کردم را روی هاست ست کنم.
برای این کار dns های جدید را حذف کردم و dns های دامنه ی قدیمی را به جای آن گذاشتم.
و بعد از اون میخواستم از پنل مدیریت هاست از قسمت Addon domains دامنه جدید را تعریف کنم،ولی خطا میده.
به نظر شما اشتباه کار من کجا بوده؟نباید dns های جدید را حذف میکردم و باید dns های قبلی را در ردیف های بعدی dns قرار میدادم؟یا...؟

----------


## Beginner67

الان اومدم،dns های دامنه ی قبلی را حذف کردم و dns های دامنه جدید را به جاش گذاشتم.درست هست؟ :افسرده:

----------


## mpnetmpnet

کنترل پنل هاستتون چه پنلیه؟
به جز ست کردن dns ها روی دامنه جدید که از جانب شما یا شرکت ارائه دهنده دامنه انجام میشه، شرکت ارائه دهنده سرویس هاست شما هم باید دامنه جدید شما رو در پنل خودش (مثلا WHM برای cpanel) با هاست مورد نظر یا یک هاست جدید ست کنه. (تا اونجایی که یادمه در پنل مدیریت هاستینگ فقط میشه account قبلی رو پاک کرد و یک account جدید ساخت با دامنه جدید که البته ارائه دهنده هاست چیزی رو از دست نمیده که بخواد هزینه بگیره و فقط ست آپ کردن ممکنه هزینه داشته باشه. البته هزینه رو حدث میزنم)
با پشتیبانی هاستتون تماس بگیرید و بگید که دامنه جدید رو روی هاست قبلی یا هاست دیگه ای تعریف کنن.
البته چیزی که شما میخواین شدنیه چون من با WHM این کار رو کردم ولی معمولا اتفاق نمی افته و من نمیدونم اصلا شرکتها این کار رو انجام میدن یا نه.

----------


## sepahan gostar

این سایت دامنه ir مورد نظر تون را به نام  شما ثبت میکنه فقط با 3600 تومان، تمام پروسه خرید دامین آنلاینه... واقعا  عالیه
www.sepahangostar.com

----------

